# Compaq Presario Won't Start



## wickedxtrapt

Last week, the power went off during the night and the next morning my pc wouldn't start. Nothing happens when I press the power button. The fans don't start turning and the light above the power button doesn't turn on either. The green power supply light on the back flashes rapidly when the power cord is plugged in & you can hear a small ticking sound. I would greatly appreciate any kind of help! Thanks!


----------



## mattlock

When the light on the power supply is flashing it usually indicates that the power supply is dead.

Here is the troubleshooting guide from Compaq/HP.
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...=us&dlc=en&product=3239113#bph06788_section_2


----------



## commandlinekid

FIXED: I had the Same problem. "On" button light blinking and also the light in the back is blinking/flashing.

Fix: Get a new power supply. Try jr.com or pricewatch.com. Pricewatch looks spammy but it isn't. It's the best place to get parts!

I did not try the hard switch on the back first, but I doubt that was it. Also, I didn't try resetting the CMOS battery but I also don't think that would have worked. BUT...If you don't have an old power supply laying around by all means try both of those things with the power out.

To get your new power supply just get a standard power supply with EQUAL or MORE WATT OUTPUT than what you have now. Everything else is probably standard on newer pc's. Older pc's, compare everything.


Joe


----------

